# Westerholm on the NPP - What is the Question?



## AdamM (Feb 17, 2006)

Friends, I have copied a link below to an excellent paper that Dr. Stephen Westerholm presented at a recent conference at Concordia Seminary Fort Wayne. Dr. Westerholm addresses the key question of the NPP debate and I think you will find that he makes a convincing case from the scriptures for the old perspective on Paul. 

http://tinyurl.com/avhwt




[Edited on 3-5-2006 by AdamM]


----------

